# best medium for emersed growth of Sri Lankan crypts?



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Posted this over at AQ, too...

I've searched around a bit, but I'm not quite getting the info I'm looking for. 

I'm interested in growing a number of the more common Sri Lankan crypts (specifically, parva, walkeri, wendtii, becketii) emersed, and I'm curious what would be an ideal substrate. Would peat + sand be TOO acidic? And what are your thoughts on drainage holes for pots versus no drainage holes (these would mainly serve for root aeration, yes?)?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## nosoop4u246 (Aug 27, 2008)

If you're looking for something that'll hold humidity well like peat would, but need it to be a bit more inert, a lot of people have actually started using Java Moss and virtually any similar plant. Generally, I've seen them with potting soil at the bottom, covered with sand and vermiculite (sometimes a bit of peat as well), and then Java Moss on top to keep the rest moist. I may be trying this in the near future with _C. pontederiifolia_, time permitting... :clock:


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes Dave, it's a good question. I don't known wich is the best medium (I'm still looking for that), but I can tell you wath kind of substrate I use with my beckettis and wendtiis. I'm trying with different substrates to see the diferent grow behaviour of the plants. I'm using these four mediums:

-Blond Peat (here known as Carex Peat)
-Expanded clay (aka LECA)
-Live Java moss (versicularia dubyana), most for grow little plantlets from rhizome
-Blond Peat, expanded clay and 1.5mm standard sand, mixed all together.

Few moths ago I had a problem in my 'Cryptoteca' (I fixed something with silicon inside it), and I loose all my crypts leaves, so I can't tell you the real grow from the beginning, but aparently, the grow rate is similar in all the mediums, but the wendtii 'Tropica' is growing a little better in Expanded clay, and the becketti is doing so in the fourth medium (the mixed one).

Regards. Fernando


----------

